# Amazing Interview with Einojuhani Rautavaara



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Interview with Einojuhani Rautavaara


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

C'mon all you Rautavaara fans! I know you're out there. For the few of you who don't speak Finnish, turn on your youtube captions and listen to this interview.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

More topics about Rautavaara

https://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=3478085


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Pugg said:


> More topics about Rautavaara
> 
> https://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=3478085


That's not working for me for some reason.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

regenmusic said:


> That's not working for me for some reason.


Go to advance search an type Rautavaara , use titles only
Must do the trick.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I like Rautavaara but I don't like listening to composers -- or performers -- talking about themselves. It reminds me of athletes talking about themselves.

I thought Rautavaara among the better living composers of my time until he died a few years ago. I thought his music clearly better and more interesting than Tavener, Glass and the like. Over his career he tried everything stylistically and seemed to settle into a latter-day form of minimalism. A lot of his music has spiritual boundaries.

I never got much from his famous 7th "Angel of Light" symphony but enjoyed his more Brucknerian 3rd. I thought his best compositions were the Cantus Articus, one of the best concertos since Shostakovich, and the "Angel of Dusk" concerto for double bass. The first recordings of both pieces were once available together on a Finlandia disk with "A Requiem For Our Time," a small piece for brass from 1953 written in a familiar context that rather denies its fanciful title.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Earlier one where he speaks English.


----------

